# Red Flag Alaska 17-2 ( Military jets)



## davechng (Jul 2, 2017)

We have completed the Full report for red Flag AK 17-2
PACAF comes out in full swing with units from MISAWA, OSAN... also Marines units from VMFA-251 and Michigan ANG A-10 units

F-16 F-15 and A-10 ! what a great combinations!

full report with more pic, videos and unit report here
http://airwingspotter.com/red-flag-alaska-17-2/

Dave Chng
http://www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2017)

Great series, Dave. 8)


----------



## Roo (Jul 2, 2017)

good stuff Dave! Always like the aggressor camo schemes.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi Dave. 
Nice series of shots, I didn't realise there were so many variations on the camo schemes. Great to see the Warthog, just enough plane to make a Gatling gun fly! 

Cheers, Graham. 



davechng said:


> We have completed the Full report for red Flag AK 17-2
> PACAF comes out in full swing with units from MISAWA, OSAN... also Marines units from VMFA-251 and Michigan ANG A-10 units
> 
> F-16 F-15 and A-10 ! what a great combinations!
> ...


----------

